# ICQ: Rate Limit Error



## ohrfond (29. Januar 2006)

Bei mir geht in letzter Zeit ICQ nur noch manchmal, und meistens nicht. Immer wenn ich verbinden will, dann kommt das Fenster "Die Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden...." mit der gelben Blume. Das selbe beim anderen Computer im Netzwerk und einer anderen ICQ-Nummer. Wenn ich ICQ über go.icq.com starten will kommt die Fehlermeldung "Rate Limit Error". Auch bei anderen ICQ-Clients wie Kopete unter Linux kommt nichts. 
Was könnte das Problem sein bzw. wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben?


----------



## Helmut Klein (29. Januar 2006)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber glaube dieses Problem auch einmal gehabt zu haben. Es hängt mit zu schnellen Verbindungsversuchen zusammen, soweit mir bekannt.

Möglicherweise hilft dir folgender Link weiter: http://www.icq.com/help/view_faq.php?faq_id=4389


----------



## Norbert Eder (29. Januar 2006)

Klingt irgendwie danach, als würdest du innerhalb kurzer Zeit zuviele Login-Versuche haben.


----------

